# Are these food safe for my Low Foodmap Diet



## Sara... (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Everybody







, Are these food contain FODMAP or not ?Saffron ,Date ,Berry ,Pomegranate ,Plum ,Green pea ,Beans , Green or Brown Lentil ,Turnip , Raw Carrot , Lettuce , Okra , Zucchini , Celery , In Nuts : Almonds , Filbert , Sesame , In oil: Ghee & Sesame


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Saffron, Berry, Turnip, Lettuce, Celery, Almonds, Filbert, Sesame, Raw Carrot. In oil: Ghee & Sesame should all be fine.Date,Pomegranate,Plum ,Green pea ,Beans ,Green or Brown Lentil ,Zucchini; all contain FODMAPS and should be avoided.Okra I'm not sure about but it might be ok as I haven't seen it on any of the lists I have.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Okra is a no-no on this list http://ibs.about.com/od/ibsfood/a/The-FODMAP-Diet.htmI would have guessed it was a problem as the poly-saccharides in it is one reason it is included in the Portfolio diet which is high in a lot of things that are bad on the Fodmap diet but can be used to lower cholesterol with diet.


----------



## Sara... (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanx for the replies Korga & Kathleen.


----------



## DietitianCarrie (Jun 20, 2011)

HiIf you notice that you still have some gi symptoms even though you are following the FODMAP diet, your issues could also be linked to food sensitivities. It has been my experience when working with past IBS patients that they often find themselves having immune reactions to healthy foods on The FODMAP diet. I highly recommend that my IBS patients identify their trigger foods and chemicals through a non-IgE mediator release blood test and apply it with the FODMAP as applicable.


----------

